
Big Data - Why the rise of machines isn't all it's cracked up to be. - Anon84
http://www.foreignpolicy.com/articles/2013/05/09/think_again_big_data
======
kghose
The points in the article are important to consider (sampling bias etc etc)
but they apply to ALL attempts to analyze data for patterns.

For me the utility of big data is simple - more samples. Even if the effect is
small you can find it and have more faith (word used on purposed :}) it is not
noise that has escaped your significance test.

The dataset may be biased. That part requires wisdom to know and honesty to
say what the limitations of the analysis are, but it is by no means restricted
to "big data".

But the article as a rant against buzzwords is something I can get behind.

